# Scoping an 1893 spanish mauser?



## smitty8765 (Nov 2, 2009)

I have an old spanish small ring mauser I want to scope. I bought it from my Grandfather. The crest is almost worn off of the top of the receiver but it reads Fabrique de armas . Made in 1913. The rifle was sporterized a long time ago. It only has about a 20" barrel, maybe shorter. Chambered in 7x57. It shoots good but the sights offer no windage adjustment and hits to the right of POI. It groups well and the bore looks good. How hard would this rifle be to drill and tap for a scope?


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Nov 2, 2009)

Small ring Mauser mount...

http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/sid=6614/pid=1764/sku/Mauser_93_96__Blue?mc_id=10000

This info might help with measurements...
http://forums.gunboards.com/showthread.php?t=127386


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 2, 2009)

Windage adjustment is done with a hammer. On the front sight.

They make jigs to drill and tap for a scope, but they cost too much for a one time use. Most Smiths probably have the jig on hand. Or have a method of their own for drilling receivers to add scope mounts. Some grind off the hump for the stripper clip to make a flat(er) surface for the rear mount.  

The one piece base above will fit. It does block some of the ejection port. 

Or you can go to a scout mount. Couple of different version are available.


----------



## smitty8765 (Nov 3, 2009)

As far as I can tell there is no dovetail on the front sight. Almost looks pressed on. I am going to take it to a gunsmith and have him take a look at it for tapping it for a scope. Thanks.


----------

